
Psychedelic psilocybin therapy for depression granted Breakthrough status by FDA - anythingnonidin
https://newatlas.com/psilocybin-magic-mushrooms-depression-fda-breakthrough-therapy/56928/
======
anythingnonidin
If anyone has any questions on this (in a broad sense), feel free AMA in reply
to this comment as I may be able to answer some of them.

